# MAJOR headaches with periods...



## bellaboomboom (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all.  In the past year I started developing headaches (very bad) when I get my period and never, ever had that problem before.  Went to my Gyno and he told me to try Sarafem and I tried it for one month and it really did help but it's expensive and I hate taking pills.

I was just wondering if anyone else is having this problem and what they do about it.  I am in my early 40's.  Not sure if that is relevant info. but I am putting it out there anyway.

I really hate taking perscription meds but if I have to stick to that med to make me feel better, I guess I will.  I skipped this month thinking maybe I don't really need it but here I sit with the major head pain and my period.

Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks, and happy 4th to all!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been there.  The only thing that has cured bad headaches/cramps during my periods are Naproxen tablets.  You can get them OTC, and they are cheap (I always buy the store brand).  They are truly a lifesaver!!!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## berryLOVE (Jul 3, 2010)

My aunt gets headaches too and shes 40, but its has been happening to her before 40. A day or two before her period she takes iron.

Hope something helps you.





.


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

i used to get migraines with my period, but when i was 17 i started taking a progesterone-only pill [cerazette] and it stopped almost instantly. it also stops me from having periods, but seeing as i'm not planning on getting pregnant any time soon, it's not such a big deal. it also helped clear up my skin, but makes me prone to putting on weight. i've been on it for 5 and a bit years now and it really does work.

i'd say go to your doctor again and see if there's any other alternatives for you. hope you find a solution soon!


----------



## user79 (Jul 4, 2010)

It might actually be an iron deficiency that gets worse during your period. Have your blood checked, you may be anemic. Iron deficiency symptoms are often headaches and tiredness.


----------



## na294 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would avoid the Sarafem because that can give you bad withdrawl headaches when you want to get off of it.  

Ask for some Migrane specific meds.  That way you only take them when you have the headache and not something every day.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 10, 2010)

It definitely sounds like migraines to me.  That's how mine started - terrible pain during my period.  Because migraines aren't really traditional pain, pain killers aren't going to make them go away.  They will dull them at best, but they can then rebound and last longer.  Naproxen sodium (Aleve) is one of the best if you want to try that route, as mentioned above, though - Tylenol and Advil have never touched mine at all.

If you read some literature online about migraines and it sounds like what you're experiencing (like if it's accompanied by nausea, sensitivity to light and/or sound. etc.), it might be better to go to a neurologist who specializes in headaches rather than a general practitioner or your gyno.  Unfortunately, many doctors, even some neurologists, don't consider the possibility that headaches may be migraines, and you can go through all different kinds of ineffective treatment and end up frustrated and still suffering.  

There are a lot of different preventative treatments (taking magnesium, alpha lipoic acid, or medicines like beta blockers) and as-needed medications (like the medication that pretty much saved my life, Imitrex, now available as a generic so it doesn't break the bank) for migraines now that the medical field is taking it more seriously as a disorder and different from traditional headaches.

I hate to preach, but take it from someone who has learned the hard way: developing migraines around the time of your period is not at all uncommon for women, and it really is best to research the options.  Plenty of medications to help treat them are now available as generics, and as much as I don't like to take prescription medications either, for this particular problem, I take them so that I can be functional.

I wish you the best of luck finding a cure for your headaches.  Even if they aren't migraines, it really is one of the worst kinds of pain.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 11, 2010)

I work for a headache/migraine specialist and chiropractor in Northern California.  I hear way too often about women suffering from headaches/migraines before, after and or during a menstrual cycle.  Or after giving birth.  It’s a hormonal thing.  

There are many ways to deal with menstrual related headaches.  I’m totally against medications unless the pain is truly sever.  Medication is masking the problem, not solving it.  
I suggest, a change of diet (see end of posting), taking supplements religiously (especially adding CoQ10/Fish Oil supplements).  AND chiropractic care.  Seeking a chiropractor who is an Upper Cervical Specialist or Migraine/Headache Specialist is what I suggest.  Realignment of the spine and reconnection of nerves is very important.  Some people think chiropractic care is a crock full of shit but at the same time others think religion is bullshit.  So it’s a matter of trying it out for yourself.  If you ever plan to see a specialist, ask for a no-charge consultation or check on www.Yelp.com if a specialist offers discounts (and also, to read reviews of the business).  

I hope some of my info helps you.  Migraines and headaches are horrible, and debilitating.  I get headaches/migraines on a monthly basis so I know how bad they can get. 

Below are some links regarding menstrual related migraines.

Menstrual Migraine

http://www.headaches.org/pdf/Menstru...-Monograph.pdf

The National Headache Foundation   The National Headache Foundation.  Use their search engine for more info regarding specific topics. 


Below is an article from my office…

The term migraine refers to a class of recurring headaches sharing certain characteristic symptoms: headache pain to the forehead or temples, often on one side and typically accompanied by nausea and sensitivity to light, the headache lasts several hours, sometimes the patient has an aura – a disturbance to vision, smell, taste or hearing that precedes the headaches. Migraines occur with and without auras.

Migraine occurrence can often be traced to a traumatic incident like a whiplash, a fall, or injury. Spinal bones out of alignment can create pressure on the brain stem that injures the nerves of the head and neck. Structural correction relieves that pressure.

Hormonal shifts can precipitate or get rid of them. Hormone balancing can help. Naturopathy, acupuncture and homeopathy are useful for this purpose as well having an overall beneficial effect to balance the body’s energy and chemistry.

Migraines are neurovascular events. They occur due to some faulty connections of nerves that cause adverse opening and closing of the blood vessels in the brain. Many pharmaceutical drugs have been developed to relieve the pain of migraines but none have stopped the reason for the headache. To change the headache, you need to get to the underlying cause and resolve it.

*Foods that Trigger Migraines/Headaches:*
Yogurt, Nuts (peanut butter, etc.), Ages or Cured Meat, Canned meat, Caffeine, Canned Soup, MSG, Chocolate, Buttermilk or sour cream, Meat tenderizer, Brewer’s yeast, Avocados, Onions, Pickles, Red Plums, Sauerkraut, Snow Peas, Soy Sauce, Alcohol (especially red wine). 

*Other Triggers:*
Prolonged Stress, Dehydration, Poor air (Smokey, polluted), Visual stimulation (quickly changing patterns), Heat exposure, Lack of sleep

*Healthy tips for dealing with your migraine when it occurs:*
Lie in a quiet, darkened room with no interruption. When you feel the headache coming on, put a hot pack on your neck. As the headache advances to the extremely painful part, put a cold pack on your neck. Caffeine drinks may help (coke, coffee, tea, others). Excedrin Migraine (contents caffeine) may help.

*Natural Supplements That Relieve of Suppress Migraine Headaches:
*Feverfew, Butterbur, Coenzyme Q10, Grape Seed Extract, Comprehensive Vitamin/Mineral Supplement (must have sufficient amounts of therapeutic value). Fish Oil, Pine Bark Extract combined with Vitamin C & E.


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 11, 2010)

hhunt2, thanks for posting this information.  This is a problem I've struggled with in the past also.  Though,  my doctor tells me its due to anemia.


----------

